# Cigar lounge in Toronto??



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey Gents,

I am heading out to Toronto for a business trip in June/July.

Can anyone recommend a good lounge to sit in (or outside) in the area?
If I can buy a cuban there and smoke great, otherwise I am fine with bringing my own in if it is allowed.

Many thanks in advance!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Matt:

1) There is a rooftop patio on the Drake hotel that is used by a cigar club so they're "cigar friendly". A bit expensive (think entrees for $20), but a safe place to smoke. There is an Italian Restaurant on College that has been Identified by a Toronto SOTL on this board that she uses. I can get the name of it later if it is of interest. I've heard of the Black Bull being cigar-friendly but I'm less sure of this. The Black Bull is a pub with a sidewalk patio. My choice would be Wheelan's Gate in the High Park area - a good Irish pub with a rooftop patio for smokers.

2) I think you'll have to buy CCs elsewhere - like at a tobacconist. PM me for details.

3) There are quite a few newer Canadian Whiskies on the market that are not exported or allocated only to certain markets. Whiskies like Forty-Creek small-batch (Confederated Oak), Wiser's Legacy, or Dark Horse. If you want to pick up a couple of these, I can definatly do this for you (saving you the legwork). The liqour control board has an on-line presence (LCBO.ca) that will tell you what is available.

4) CCs go for $25+ for a robusto. A RP 1992 churchill goes for $25. Unless you think this is good value, I'd bring my own!


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks so much Frodo!
I will bring my own CC's and defintely check out Wheelans Gate.


----------

